# Neu



## alfi (2 Juni 2007)

Weiß noch gar nicht was ich hier mache bin hier durch einen anderes Forum hier her gekommen das mir den Tipp hier gegeben hat! http://www.problems-solution.com/ Schein sehr groß zu sein hier und mit vielen Interessanten Beiträgen! Werd mich erstmal mich erstmal einlesen und bestimmt auch mal zu einem Thema schreiben!


----------



## Fr33chen (2 Juni 2007)

Hallo alfi!

Freut mich, dass du den Weg zu uns gefunden hast!
Für Vorstellungen, wie du es gemacht hast, haben wir sogar ein eigenes Forum: Vorstellungen.

Ich lasse das Thema jetzt aber erst mal hier stehen, damit du es auch schnelle wieder findest und vielleicht willst du dich ja noch anders und ausführlicher vorstellen.

Nachdem du von einem anderen Forum her kommst und zudem dieses Thema in einem dafür geeigneten Bereich gepostet hast, nehme ich mal an, dass du dich auch entsprechend in Foren auskennst. Falls nicht, kannst du auch in unserem Board-Tutorial nachlesen.

in diesem Sinne auf jeden Fall mal ein willkommen!!!

Und wenn du Fragen hast, rühr dich ruhig, zum Beispiel bei mir per PN oder hier in diesem Thema!

mfg


----------



## alfi (28 Juli 2007)

Danke erstmal für die Willkommensgrüße!
Hab da noch eine Frage!
Kennt jemand ein prog. mit dem man Pivot dateien in ein für windows mediaplayer geeignetes format umwandeln kann?
bitte um hilfe


----------



## TafKing (28 Juli 2007)

Herzlich willkommen, zu deiner frage: als ich kenn keins sry


----------



## Fr33chen (28 Juli 2007)

alfi schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein prog. mit dem man Pivot dateien in ein für windows mediaplayer geeignetes format umwandeln kann?



Pivot-Dateien?
Pivot bedeutet, Tabellen oder Filme zu drehen, bzw. auch die Bildschirmdarstellung. Ein eigenes Pivot-Format oder ähnliches ist mir nicht bekannt, bzw. glaube ich nicht, dass es gibt?!
Was genau meinst du denn?
Bzw. welche Dateiendung (z.B.: .avi, .mpg., usw.) hat den deine Datei?

mfg
Fr33chen


----------



## Fr33chen (4 Aug. 2007)

Verschoben in "Vorstellungen"


----------



## mark lutz (4 Aug. 2007)

na dann viel spass hier bei uns und viel spass


----------



## alfi (12 Aug. 2007)

Danke für die Willkommensgrüße!


----------



## AMUN (12 Aug. 2007)

Hallo alfi,

ich heiße dich auch willkommen und wünsche dir viel spaß on Board 


Grüße
Amun


----------



## alfi (21 Aug. 2007)

danke auch dir fürs Willkommen heißen!


----------



## Goekhan (21 Aug. 2007)

hallo ,willkommen,bin auch neu hier


----------



## alfi (25 Aug. 2007)

Auch dir ein Willkommen!


----------



## alfi (7 Sep. 2007)

Hallo Goekhan hast du dich denn schon ein wenig umgeschaut?


----------



## sky (28 Sep. 2007)

alfi schrieb:


> Weiß noch gar nicht was ich hier mache bin hier durch einen anderes Forum hier her gekommen das mir den Tipp hier gegeben hat! www.derproblemloesungsweg.de/forum Schein sehr groß zu sein hier und mit vielen Interessanten Beiträgen! Werd mich erstmal mich erstmal einlesen und bestimmt auch mal zu einem Thema schreiben!



Hi Willkommen hier Alfi.
hab mir mal das Forum angeschaut. Scheint ja nicht schlecht zu sein. Ich habe auch gleich mal ein Problem von mir gepostet und sogar eine Lösung für mich erhalten. 
Außerdem bin ich da auch öfters zur Entspannung. Dann lese ich die Zitate, Witze und schau mir die Bilder und Videos an.
Danke für den Tipp.
Grüße Sky.


----------



## sklomeit (29 Sep. 2007)

wollte auch mal hallo sagen!habe mich heute angemeldet und muss mich erst mal durchlesen!ist aber schon ne coole sache was ihr hier aufgebaut habt!


----------



## icks-Tina (5 Okt. 2007)




----------



## alfi (15 Okt. 2007)

Ich sag mal Hallo zurück und auch Herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## sky (11 Nov. 2007)

Man sind wir alle freundlich hier. 
Grüße Sky


----------



## alfi (18 Nov. 2007)

sklomeit schrieb:


> wollte auch mal hallo sagen!habe mich heute angemeldet und muss mich erst mal durchlesen!ist aber schon ne coole sache was ihr hier aufgebaut habt!



Dann sage ichmal Herzlich Willkommen hier und viel Spaß! hast du dich denn ein wneig schon umgeschaut?


----------

